# Secret Slingshot Santa 2012



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)




----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Here we go again folks!
*Sign ups* are open until the* 14th of October*.
I will be randomly *matching pairs* on the *15th of October*.
Slingshots to be finished and* in the mail* by the* 14th of November*.
_*Please please please do not sign up unless you are SURE you can meet the deadline and afford the postage cost !*_

For those unfamiliar with the Secret Santa, here is a quick run down:
Everyone who would like to be involved posts in this thread with an I'm in or something similar.
On the 15th of October I will take the list of names and throw them into a spreadsheet alongside a random number. The sheet will be sorted by the random number and row 1 will be paired with row 2, row 3 with row 4 and so on.
I will publish a list on the forum with who the pairings are.
You then get in contact with your partner to exchange mailing details and any other special requirements like what hand you hold your slingshot in etc.
You then have a month to build your slingshot gift.
Please ensure all slingshots are in the mail by no later than the 14th of November to ensure a December delivery.
Do not posts pictures of your finished slingshot before mailing it as it will ruin the surprise.
Please though, be sure to post pics of your present once you get it!
*This years participants:*
Hrawk
Reecemurg
Danny0663
Harson
Dayhiker
DukaThe
Mckee
Stevotattoo
Setarip
Quarterinmynose
Btoon84
Natty Fork
LVO
HenryInPanama
Rockslinger
TobseB
Pawpawsailor
Capnjoe
Maomao
E~shot
All Buns Glazing
Monoaminooxidase
Gote Rider
BobbyZarlinga
Pop Shot
BuBsMuBollock
Melvin
Trobbie66
Reiko1078
LittleBear
Funk3ymunky
The Gopher
Brainleak
Kipken
Flippinout
Bob Fionda
Bootmuck
Danmakesshooters
Luxor5
Beanflip


----------



## reecemurg (Oct 9, 2011)

I'm in


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Ohhh dangg it' i can't resist ....... too much epic sauce all over it!

*I'm in! *


----------



## harson (Oct 21, 2011)

I,m in


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I'm in!


----------



## DukaThe (Apr 9, 2011)

Im in


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

I'm in


----------



## Stevotattoo (Jun 28, 2012)

I'm in!


----------



## Setarip (Mar 27, 2012)

I'm so in! Even with me busy schooling!


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

in, put me in!


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Me too! IN


----------



## Natty Fork (Jul 18, 2012)

I'm in


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

YES!! I'm in!!


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

How can I resist? I'm in!


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

*I'm in!*


----------



## Tobse (Nov 4, 2010)

I´m in!


----------



## Pawpawsailor (Jun 8, 2012)

I'm in...


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

I am in.


----------



## DracoUltima (Jun 14, 2011)

Off topic, but who's the girl in the picture?


----------



## Stephen (Jan 17, 2012)

Count me in. I promise to leave all possibly treacherous designs out of this.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Just some random talent from GIS.


----------



## Maomao (Feb 12, 2012)

in


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

I m in.

Thanks for opportunity Hrawk!


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

I'm in! Ab-so-lutely!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## monoaminooxidase (Jun 20, 2011)

I'm in.


----------



## Gote Rider (May 16, 2010)

I am in..Thanks


----------



## NoobShooter (Sep 15, 2012)

Im in


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

I'm in

your mom.


----------



## BuBsMuBollock (Mar 20, 2012)

I'm in


----------



## melvin (Jan 11, 2011)

I'm in.
Melvin


----------



## trobbie66 (May 13, 2012)

I'm in too


----------



## reiko1078 (Sep 11, 2012)

im in!


----------



## LittleBear (Mar 24, 2012)

YoHoHo, sign me up.


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

its killing me! i cant wait till oct 14th.


----------



## BuBsMuBollock (Mar 20, 2012)

I'm so happy to be part of this but after seeing the talent on here I'm slightly worried. Thank god we have a month for the build


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Well ... started building mine today








Won't have much time to spare in oct/nov ...


----------



## funk3ymunky (May 14, 2012)

I'm in! Didn't work out that greatly for me on the July one, lets hope it goes well this time


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Bumping so people don't miss out.


----------



## RawSlingshots (Jun 22, 2012)

oehhh.... exciting! do you have to be killer good to not dissapoint anybody??


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

The important thing is that you try your best. I don't think anyone has ever been disappointed with the slingshot they received.


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

It's not about getting in to take advantage of other members in my opinion. It's about getting to know other members from around the world and sharing the hobby. But .. just try your best and i'm certain you won't be disappointed. It's great fun when you receive items from other members


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

I'm in.


----------



## reecemurg (Oct 9, 2011)

funk3ymunky said:


> I'm in! Didn't work out that greatly for me on the July one, lets hope it goes well this time


It's a shame you never got yours Andy ,, did mao ever recive his ??


----------



## funk3ymunky (May 14, 2012)

reecemurg said:


> I'm in! Didn't work out that greatly for me on the July one, lets hope it goes well this time


It's a shame you never got yours Andy ,, did mao ever recive his ??
[/quote] I dont think so no, I'm not sure if its coz I didn't write to America on the package (although I did say to America in the post office and she put America on the receipt) or they thought the package was suspicious and I didn't write a return address on it. This year I'll try to do everything right! lol


----------



## brainleak (Nov 9, 2011)

Glad I saw this, count me in!


----------



## Kipken (Feb 6, 2012)

im in
Kip


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

RawSlingshots said:


> oehhh.... exciting! do you have to be killer good to not dissapoint anybody??


--Doesn't have to be awesome, the first one I sent to Popshot had a LOT of "character". Everyone just loves getting slingshots in the mail and sharing our hobby. Great fun (agony) waiting on the postman to bring new toys!!


----------



## harson (Oct 21, 2011)

funk3ymunky said:


> I'm in! Didn't work out that greatly for me on the July one, lets hope it goes well this time


It's a shame you never got yours Andy ,, did mao ever recive his ??
[/quote] I dont think so no, I'm not sure if its coz I didn't write to America on the package (although I did say to America in the post office and she put America on the receipt) or they thought the package was suspicious and I didn't write a return address on it. This year I'll try to do everything right! lol
[/quote]Yeh i did not get mine from the last one either,the one i sent was a belter and i know he got because he pm,d me to say so.


----------



## Natty Fork (Jul 18, 2012)

funk3ymunky said:


> I dont think so no, I'm not sure if its coz I didn't write to America on the package (although I did say to America in the post office and she put America on the receipt) or they thought the package was suspicious and I didn't write a return address on it. This year I'll try to do everything right! lol


Pretty sure you have to write UNITED STATES on the package below the address.


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

LVO said:


> oehhh.... exciting! do you have to be killer good to not dissapoint anybody??


--Doesn't have to be awesome, the first one I sent to Popshot had a LOT of "character". Everyone just loves getting slingshots in the mail and sharing our hobby. Great fun (agony) waiting on the postman to bring new toys!![/quote]
I still got that one! I shoot it all the time


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Harson, I am really sorry you never received your slingshot from Aras. I contacted him on your behalf and all the little skidmark had to say was "I never sent it, I'm not into slingshots anymore". Jerk.

PM me your address, I'll get something made up and in the mail for you.


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

How did I miss this??

I am in!!


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

> Harson, I am really sorry you never received your slingshot from Aras. I contacted him on your behalf and all the little skidmark had to say was "I never sent it, I'm not into slingshots anymore". Jerk.
> 
> PM me your address, I'll get something made up and in the mail for you.


That Sucks Harson, i hope no one will pull that off this time ..


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Sorry, I had missed it too....I'm in!


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Hrawk said:


> Harson, I am really sorry you never received your slingshot from Aras. I contacted him on your behalf and all the little skidmark had to say was "I never sent it, I'm not into slingshots anymore". Jerk.
> 
> PM me your address, I'll get something made up and in the mail for you.


You the man, Hrawk! awfully nice of you.


----------



## funk3ymunky (May 14, 2012)

Natty Fork said:


> I dont think so no, I'm not sure if its coz I didn't write to America on the package (although I did say to America in the post office and she put America on the receipt) or they thought the package was suspicious and I didn't write a return address on it. This year I'll try to do everything right! lol


Pretty sure you have to write UNITED STATES on the package below the address.
[/quote] oh right... well I don't know why mine didn't get there then lol mind you I didn't get mine either


----------



## funk3ymunky (May 14, 2012)

funk3ymunky said:


> I dont think so no, I'm not sure if its coz I didn't write to America on the package (although I did say to America in the post office and she put America on the receipt) or they thought the package was suspicious and I didn't write a return address on it. This year I'll try to do everything right! lol


Pretty sure you have to write UNITED STATES on the package below the address.
[/quote] oh right... well I don't know why mine didn't get there then lol mind you I didn't get mine either
[/quote] sorry fail... i read your post wrong... now i do know why he didn't get it :s sorry maomao!


----------



## BootMuck (Sep 11, 2012)

Count me in!

I've been hesitant to enter after seeing some of the work from others but I can assure I'll do my best.

Thanks for this great opportunity.


----------



## danmakesshooters (Oct 6, 2012)

Is it too late to enter? If its not I'm in, almost finished my first ever slingshot


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

Hi guys late one to the party I'm in and have not got to build ,I got a previous build perfect for the Xmaschange.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

I can't resist. I am in also.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

It's show time people !!!

As previously mentioned, I threw all the names in to an Excel Spreadsheet alongside a random generated number. I then sorted the list by the random number.

Anyhow, Here they are :

*Reecemurg
Rockslinger*

*Luxor5
Trobbie66*

*Capnjoe
Gote Rider*

*Stevotattoo
Danmakesshooters*

*LittleBear
BobbyZarlinga*

*All Buns Glazing
The Gopher*

*Maomao
HenryInPanama*

*Btoon84
Funk3ymunky*

*Quarterinmynose
Melvin*

*Mckee
Monoaminooxidase*

*DukaThe
Reiko1078*

*Flippinout
E~shot*

*Pop Shot
Harson*

*Hrawk*
*TobseB*

*LVO
Dayhiker*

*Beanflip*
*BuBsMuBollock*

*Brainleak
Bob Fionda*

*Danny0663
Setarip*

*Natty Fork
Kipken*

*Pawpawsailor
Bootmuck*


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

What happens now ?
Get in touch with your partner via PM
Swap contact and mailing details
Check if there are any special requirements (left/right hand, specific mailing instructions, latex allergies? etc)
Get to work building your slingshot
Get it in the mail no later than November 14


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

I just wanted to mention/point out that calling this "Secret Slingshot Santa" is a false moniker. After all, I now who's sending who what, and when to stake out their mailboxes.
Perhaps, It's a Secret to the Rest of the World Slinghot Santa would be a better name. Or just Slingshot Santa.

Signed by anonymous,

mice elf


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Awesome! thanks man ...

Looking forward to the trade with Setarip!


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Yeah man, I'm pretty stoked too. Just hope I can reach the standards of perfection Tobias is used to!


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

Harson- I'm allergic to peanuts and sulfa drugs. Left hand hold.


----------



## Tobse (Nov 4, 2010)

Hrawk said:


> Yeah man, I'm pretty stoked too. Just hope I can reach the standards of perfection Tobias is used to!


I am glad to be paired with you







time for me to build a finger suport shooter, looong time not made one like this.


----------



## reecemurg (Oct 9, 2011)

Score !!! 
I better get 
working on sommin great !!!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Hrawk said:


> *Danny0663
> Setarip*


*Aluminum vs Titanium*


----------



## danmakesshooters (Oct 6, 2012)

epic! got something up my sleeve for this one







)))


----------



## harson (Oct 21, 2011)

Cool match-up,s ,hope everyone is happy


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

Ah this made me happy after a long day I'm looking forward to my trade with Trobbie66


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

I get to have a Dayhiker original!! I am So stoked!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

LVO said:


> I get to have a Dayhiker original!! I am So stoked!


I started it this morning right after I got your pm. Wish me luck!


----------



## NoobShooter (Sep 15, 2012)

After seeing the great slingshots by LittleBear, I hope I don't disappoint him.. But I will give it my all..


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

Dayhiker said:


> I get to have a Dayhiker original!! I am So stoked!


I started it this morning right after I got your pm. Wish me luck!
[/quote]
Good luck!
I'll get yours done as soon as possible. Me and a few others have extra pressure being paired with one of the masters!


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

Any time-scale for our pair check ins I have messaged trobbie66 with no avail? Has everybody else made contact?


----------



## HungaJungaESQ (Jan 4, 2012)

I'm terribly sorry I missed this! By a few days! Rats. I got a Bandsaw from my wife for my birthday and got full-on back into the _sling _of things (>.>) If anyone's partner has bailed let me know and I'll step in! I've made close to 16 shooters for Christmas gifts this year for people who might not appreciate them... I would love to make one for someone who cares!

-Bob


----------



## harson (Oct 21, 2011)

HungaJungaESQ said:


> I'm terribly sorry I missed this! By a few days! Rats. I got a Bandsaw from my wife for my birthday and got full-on back into the _sling _of things (>.>) If anyone's partner has bailed let me know and I'll step in! I've made close to 16 shooters for Christmas gifts this year for people who might not appreciate them... I would love to make one for someone who cares!
> 
> -Bob


I care and i love christmas


----------



## HungaJungaESQ (Jan 4, 2012)

If you don't have a partner for this, I see no reason we can't do it! Or if you just want to trade? Let me know!

-Bob


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

luxor5 said:


> Any time-scale for our pair check ins I have messaged trobbie66 with no avail? Has everybody else made contact?


Reesemurg and I have made contact, looking forward to a trade with this talented lad.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Mine was mailed out several days ago to funk3ymunky. Dorset UK. Should be there soon! Hopefully..........








4261 mi or 6,857 km


----------



## reecemurg (Oct 9, 2011)

Btoon84 said:


> Mine was mailed out several days ago to funk3ymunky. Dorset UK. Should be there soon! Hopefully..........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Brandon , andy (funkeymunkey) lives 2 mins down the road from me .. It will probs get there in the same time frame as our poacher trade


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Well I just finished up my slingshot for Tobias (TobseB) and mailed it off.

I can't wait till he gets it and to see what he thinks


----------



## NoobShooter (Sep 15, 2012)

I hit a SNAFU with the finish on littlebears' slingshot.. Now to re-sand and re-finish... So excited..


----------



## Smashtoad (Sep 3, 2010)

CRAP! How did I miss this?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Tobse (Nov 4, 2010)

Hrawk said:


> Well I just finished up my slingshot for Tobias (TobseB) and mailed it off.
> 
> I can't wait till he gets it and to see what he thinks


Good news! i am looking forward to this slingshot.
i finished yours this week as well, i will made a few test shots this weekend and i hope the Slingshot is still OK after that


----------



## brainleak (Nov 9, 2011)

Just sent mine on its way to Italy. Enjoy Bob!!


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

I'm looking forward to seeing it, thanks Jeff!
Yours is catalizing camellia oil and will be ready to leave soon.
Cheers!


----------



## danmakesshooters (Oct 6, 2012)

my partner isnt replyig to messages, i hope hes just too busy making one for me...


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Finish mine today ... hope Setarip will like it!









EDIT - Sent mine today, it should arrive in NY shortly.


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Finished! It's gonna leave to the States.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

I am late. Sorry partner. It is made. I will try to get it to the post on Saturday.


----------



## LittleBear (Mar 24, 2012)

Darn I forgot to add the warnings and cautions:

Don't open until after Xmas eve, slingshots are hazardous to reindeer.
Shooting reindeer will put you on the "naughty list" etc.

For those already on the naughty list disregard the above shooting the jolly red fat man off your roof with last years coal and a Secret Santa slingshot could easily go viral so don't forget the video camera.


----------



## harson (Oct 21, 2011)

I have sent mine on it,s epic voyage from my house in scotland to pop shot in hawaii ,it,s only 6967 miles as the crow flies ,is anyone sending there,s more than that ?


----------



## BuBsMuBollock (Mar 20, 2012)

Mines on its way to Beanflip and its around 4300 miles


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

harson said:


> I have sent mine on it,s epic voyage from my house in scotland to pop shot in hawaii ,it,s only 6967 miles as the crow flies ,is anyone sending there,s more than that ?


Hehe yeah, about 16,479 km or 10,240 miles from my place to Germany









I'm quite excited to see what Tobias thinks when he gets it!


----------



## harson (Oct 21, 2011)

Hrawk said:


> I have sent mine on it,s epic voyage from my house in scotland to pop shot in hawaii ,it,s only 6967 miles as the crow flies ,is anyone sending there,s more than that ?


Hehe yeah, about 16,479 km or 10,240 miles from my place to Germany









I'm quite excited to see what Tobias thinks when he gets it!
[/quote]Ok you,r the winner,man that is faaaaaaaaaaaaar awaaaaaaaaaaay .


----------



## NoobShooter (Sep 15, 2012)

I feel like mine is pretty close after seeing some of those numbers... 3144 miles!!


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

Mine took a round trip from Italy where it was cut to Canada where trobbie66 worked some magic then to the UK where it lives with me now


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

[background=rgb(240, 221, 221)] [/background]*14,214 kilometers (8,832 miles)** on the way to NY! *


----------



## harson (Oct 21, 2011)

harson said:


> I have sent mine on it,s epic voyage from my house in scotland to pop shot in hawaii ,it,s only 6967 miles as the crow flies ,is anyone sending there,s more than that ?


Hehe yeah, about 16,479 km or 10,240 miles from my place to Germany









I'm quite excited to see what Tobias thinks when he gets it!
[/quote]Ok you,r the winner,man that is faaaaaaaaaaaaar awaaaaaaaaaaay .
[/quote]just had a thought Hrawk ,my Hrakeye you gave me will have traveled further than the one tobias is getting as i am past germany coming from Oz.


----------



## DracoUltima (Jun 14, 2011)

Is this the longest thread on the forum lol?


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

It's on the way!


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)




----------



## NoobShooter (Sep 15, 2012)

Just got Littlebears gift in the mail... All I can say is WOW.. Such beautiful craftsmanship. Thank you so much.. I can post some pictures soon. Thank you..


----------

